# Upgrading an OmniBook XE3



## goodwin24 (Apr 14, 2004)

I recently got an OmniBook XE3, it was given to me as a gift. It's been wiped and it's not too bad, but it just seems to lack something speedwise. The specifications are below: 

Specifications 
Hewlett-Packard 
System Model: HP OmniBook PC 
BIOS Version: Phoenix Technologies LTD GC.M1.63 

Operating System 
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
Version: 5.1.2600 
Service Pack: 2.0 
Location: C:\WINDOWS 
PID: 55274-649-1136111-23613 
Hot Fix: KB910437 

Memory (RAM) 
Capacity: 192 MB 

Processor 
Intel Celeron processor 
Version: x86 Family 6 Model 8 Stepping 6 
Speed: 647 MHz 

Local Disk 
Total Capacity: 6.71 GB 
Sum of Hard Disks: (C: ) 
Used: 3.90 GB
Free: 2.81 GB 
-----------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm going to upgrade the HDD obvious reasons, but am I able to upgrade the processor easily? If anyone could help me with this I would be extremely greatful! If anymore information is needed just ask...
Thanks in advance,
goodwin24  
PS - Merry Christmas!


----------



## goodwin24 (Apr 14, 2004)

Bump!


----------

